# Requesting antelope help----unit 6a



## tschmitz (Sep 17, 2005)

*Which gun should I use for antelope ?*​
22-250250.00%7mm magnum00.00%buy a 270125.00%buy a 25-06125.00%


----------



## tschmitz (Sep 17, 2005)

Hello everyone.

I am new to the site...lots of good info in here.
Anyway, I have an antelope tag for unit 6A this fall. 
I would appreciate any tips, info, etc. on where a good place to find a nice goat is in this unit. As well as hotels near the area, etc. Any tips at all to be successful would be greatly appreciated.
I have a 22-250 and a 7mm magnum, will probably use the 22-250..not sure..any suggestions ?

:beer:


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Aug 21, 2005)

me id just stick with the you have.


----------



## tschmitz (Sep 17, 2005)

After talking with an outfitter guide from that area,I will stick with the 22-250. Its a flat shooting gun, and I have killed many deer with it so it sure as heck will kill an antelope. He said its a nice gun for antelope.

thanks for the reply.


----------

